# My Mini'Router Table...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well i wanted a light weight portable table that was small in size and I could use it like an Oak Park table and use a palm router in it for doing quick dados and rebates, round overs and such for my box work. I used the Bosch Colt Trim router in this table mounted it on an Oak Park 7 inch base that I ordered with no mounting holes. I also ordered a brass insert to work with smaller bits and one of the Oak Park fences and the rubber handled clamps. I love those Anyway, here are some shots of the table. Sorry for the crappy look inside, I forgot to clean it up after the forstner bit got some tear out on the underneath. I used the Kreg Jig for assembling the table. It works good but was a lot of work and my back is aching. First run with the router plate the bearing wasn't locked on the top bearing bit and you know what that means. Second time my clamp gave way and the third time around which is the way I should of done it anyway was use double stick tape. So I made a few pieces of firewood! Anyway, it works good, changing bits is much like using and Oak Park table. I think I will be able to use the space fences on it as well. 

Top dimensions are 22 wide by 14 inch deep. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Looks nice now you got me going and I see what you are talking about, I can always use just one more router table and I like yours alot,,, next week I guess I will make one also ,thanks for the snapshots...

I have one question ,,, are you using the table backwards ? or to say pushing the stock from the side with the clamp handle down...or the other side with the clamp knob up....
see snapshot below...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bj  I did make that cut backwards as it was a little grabby... and then I took a photo. After the photo I made a daddo on the other side of the same board and it took off like a shot gun  Not used to this style of fence in that orientation. I had to stand there and think of Bob standing behind the router table talking to the camera and then it hit me....duh I am doing it backwards. I am used to feeding from right to left the length of the table. Which I can still do and will use the spacer fences that way. But I like it. 

Bob, this router works great in a table. When you unlock it it will be in the free mode and you can rough set it and then turn it to the left and it is semi locked in and ready to fine adjust with the fine adjust knob and then lock it down. The only draw back is weight which was part of the idea but it is so light that it is easy to knock it up out of it's spot from underneath. OF course that is a non issue with the fence. 

Can't wait to see what yah come up with. Thanks again,

corey

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Although I can see the use of a small table...

What real difference does it make?

As long as the router can hold the desired bit using the Oak Park top, that's the main objective (I think)? 

Why do you really "need" another table for a smaller router?

If it's a speed problem, just reduce the speed of the main router... (?)

Another table is just another "thing" that has to be stored somewhere; in my case, that space is very hard to come by.  

Just curious as to why it's really "needed"... or maybe it's just "wanted"?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

"What real difference does it make?"

Plenty to me. I wanted a small light weight table with a light duty router. I don't have to get out the big Bench Dog as it is heavy and has a big 3 HP DW 625 router in it. I will use it to grab and easy to set up and do light duty cutting, primarily boxes and small clocks. 

"As long as the router can hold the desired bit using the Oak Park top, that's the main objective (I think)?" 

Not sure what you mean Joe. I stated my objective above. 

"If it's a speed problem, just reduce the speed of the main router... (?)"

Not a speed problem. Lowering the speed much for anything but a large bit doesn't give a good cut. This table is for all smallish 1/4 shank bits and box work. 

"Why do you really "need" another table for a smaller router?"

Stated above and in the original post.

"Just curious as to why it's really "needed"... or maybe it's just "wanted"?"

Needed and wanted as stated above. We all have different needs and wants, this was mine.

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> "What real difference does it make?"
> 
> Plenty to me. I wanted a small light weight table with a light duty router. *I don't have to get out the big Bench Dog as it is heavy and has a big 3 HP DW 625 router in it.* I will use it to grab and easy to set up and do light duty cutting.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware of what you did in the first place...

I just go to THE router table and use it... I don't have to setup anything... it's there... ready to use...   :sold: 

From my method of use, it would be more work for me.

From your method of use, it would be easier to select the smaller / lighter one if that one suits the purpose, etc. as you point out.

Sorry for the misunderstanding...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents why I want one also 

It's like a hammer,,,,if you are putting in a tack why would you want to use a 10lb. one

I want it for small jobs like a 4' x 4" boxes and lids ,etc. and many other router jobs that come along all the time. 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, if you had read my original post you would have known it. If you just go to THE router table and use it, then your shop space isn't as small as mine. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Joe, if you had read my original post you would have known it. If you just go to THE router table and use it, then your shop space isn't as small as mine.
> 
> Corey


Corey, I went back and read it again... I didn't see where you mentioned 

_"I wanted a small light weight table with a light duty router. I don't have to get out the big Bench Dog as it is heavy and has a big 3 HP DW 625 router in it. I will use it to grab and easy to set up and do light duty cutting. "_

Anyway, your point is well taken based on your method of operations.

I have a table that I am using for FREE... It takes up about 2' x 3' of space which I have managed to make available.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

It's a "space" thing in conjunction with a "want" thing. When I had all kinds of space, I had a table set up just for straightedging, nothing else. It was like a mini jointer that took off 1/32" or 1/16" only. 

Those were the days my shop was in full tilt. Even then I maintained a small portable table with a router using only a 1/4" collet. I didn't use a trim router, but a larger one for mouldings. Actually it got used as much or more that the stationary station. I would give it a vacation from the shop on occasion. It got fun outings to the jobsite. 

For the procedures that require the same setup used all the time, like machining drawers, I kept a setup for particular operations just for the convenience. When space is no object it's great. When it is, our creativity has to kick in.


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

10 lb hammer for a tack..That there was funny.

Now...I gotta have one of these little gems. Wife had m workin on some little stuff that this would of been purrrrrfect for. Like outside on the back porch...Time to start buildin.

Thanks for the pics corey

Joe


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Corey,

I love that little table and can see all kinds of uses for it. I am putting that on my project list for down the road. It is just like my Oak-Park set up and small enough to store in almost no space at all. For boxmaking, this looks like a must have item in my shop.

Thanks for sharing the idea and the pictures. I do think I am going to have to look at that little Colt over my PC7310


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

I said I like your little router setup alot but I have all I need to make one BUT I don't have a Bosch router I do have one or two other routers that may work but I like the look of the Bosch inside that box so I will need to wait a week b/4 I make one... 


Because I need to wait for Amazon to ship it to me

Bosch PR20EVSNK Colt Installers Kit 5.7 Amp 1 Horsepower Fixed Base Variable Speed Router with 4 Assorted Bases and Edge Guide

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVS...94-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1180272326&sr=8-1

Order #: 103-2354414-3371042 
Shipping Method: Standard Shipping 
Shipping Preference: Group my items into as few shipments as possible 
Subtotal of Items: $209.61 
Shipping & Handling: $11.95 
------ 
Total: $221.56 
Gift Certificates: - $25.00 
------ 
Total for this Order: $196.56 

Shipping estimate for these items: May 29, 2007
Delivery estimate: June 5, 2007 - June 7, 2007 1 "Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set"
Tools & Hardware; $22.80

Sold by: Amazon.com 
1 "BOSCH PR010 Round Subbase for Threaded Temp Guides for the BOSCH Colt PR20EVSK & PR20EVSNK Palm Routers"
Tools & Hardware; $9.99

Sold by: Amazon.com 


I don't have any Bosch routers and I'm looking forward to giving it a test run... 
I will post a picture or two after I have it up and running again thanks for snapshots.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! Bob, wow you sprung for the whole system! Nice. This was my first Bosch as well. Once Pat Warner gave it a thumbs up I went for it. Now if they would make a nice little plunge base.. I would be all over it!

Bob, somewhere on this site you posted something about how you do a swing fence and how you attach it to the table. Do you have that link?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

The link would be a hard one to find but it's a easy setup and will be the one I use on the new little table,, 

It's just a 90 deg.fence, it has a slot on the left side of the fence that runs both ways like a X or to say a small t that lets the fence move from side to side or back ,, the other end is a hole that it pivots on,,,,both are screw into tee nuts from the bottom side of the top.
The one I have setup on the big table it has a snap pin on the right side that I just lift up and free...(from Grizzly .com)

The new one I'm going to make for the small router table will just be some of that white stuff ( like yours) but with the slots on on end and the tee nuts in place to hold it and no upright on the fence maybe a vac, pickup on the back side of the fence, still playing with that one ,maybe a longer bit guard to hold the hose end right behind the bit... still playing with that one.

They work so well and are so fast when moving the fence out of the way for a bit change or a pop out of the router motor...
I also made a small jig on the back side so I could put the fence right back in the same place it was in b/4 the bit change, many of the router bits have the same size bearing and it makes it easy to reset it right back to the same spot.

I just took a look around to find a good shot of the fence and I don't have one but if you want one just ask and I will post one.

Bj 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/router-bits-types-usage/4861-box-joint-bit-6458.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/4326-box-joint-bit.html


---------------



challagan said:


> Thanks guys! Bob, wow you sprung for the whole system! Nice. This was my first Bosch as well. Once Pat Warner gave it a thumbs up I went for it. Now if they would make a nice little plunge base.. I would be all over it!
> 
> Bob, somewhere on this site you posted something about how you do a swing fence and how you attach it to the table. Do you have that link?
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob. Thanks for that. That is pretty much what I want to do as well with a fence. Might be just easier for me to spring for the longer OP fence and get the DC hook up. 

By the way, on the Bosch the speed control is on top of the motor, just directly underneath the power switch. Very convenient. I know they didn't make this router for a table but they sure designed it well anyway  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

Here's a snapshot or two of the fence and the new top for the small table with the fence, played with it today to make sure I had all the parts that I will need now I just need to wait for the main part but the table will be done almost so I can just drop it in and hook up the power switch on the side of the box.
The top will be 1/4" thick white plastic on top of some 3/4" MDF for the sub. base and the PC base will just drop in the hole and hold the new router in place, so I can lift it out quick and easy to change the bits, it will have a 1/16" roll pin to lock the black PC in place and keep it from turning in the hole drilled right on the edge of the ring and the top so it will lock in quick.
The PC base plate should work fine when I need to use the brass guides in this table..  

Bj 

-----------



challagan said:


> Hi Bob. Thanks for that. That is pretty much what I want to do as well with a fence. Might be just easier for me to spring for the longer OP fence and get the DC hook up.
> 
> By the way, on the Bosch the speed control is on top of the motor, just directly underneath the power switch. Very convenient. I know they didn't make this router for a table but they sure designed it well anyway
> 
> Corey


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice setup Corey! That Bosch colt looks like a pretty handy tool for getting in tight places and you just made it a lot more versatile with the table. 

Greg


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Greg! Bob, that looks great. So you are not going to use the round base from Bosch right? Also those screws in the Bosch that hold it to the plate are very soft. I like the exterior switches as well Bob, but you may night need one for the Bosch... it is so close and handy the way it is and if you plug it into another switch it won't be as handy to pull up and change bits etc. like Bob and Rick do. Something to think about anyway. 

I wanted to do white plastic laminate on my top as well but the local HD doesn't carry it anymore and Menards only carries the expensive granite looking stuff in big sheets. So I did otherwise. What are you going to use to make your hole? What size is your top going to be? Won't be long and there will be a new table in the Bj shop!

Corey


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice job and thanks for sharing Corey

Now that you posted it, I was thinking that actually I have 2 trimmers just sitting and collecting dust so why I did not do it till now.

So, it's going to be a project.

I think that I'll use a 3/4" plywood, cut a hole a little bit bigger than the trimmer base and screw on top of the plywood...Floor panels [they are already covered with plastic laminate (Formica)].

I think that I'm just going to screw the plywood on one of the Workmates.

I'll cut a hole in the floor panels to fit the trimmer insert.
The insert will be also a piece of floor panel so no height adjustment is needed, just 4 screws to the plywood and go.

The other option will be, to screw the trimmer directly on the floor panels without any insert.

Thanks 
niki


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Niki, sounds great. I would definitely go with the floor panel insert. Part of the beauty of the table is that it is so easy to lift out and change bits etc. with it. Sounds like you got a plan! 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

For those interested in a small table powered by a palm router, my interest in this was spurred by this design from Shop Notes. It's a cool little palm router table and has both a vertical and horizontal position. I decided to go with a simpler design based on the Oak Park table, but I think this is a neat little router table. You remove the plate and it slides down a channel in the back and it is a mini vertical router for doing small mortises etc. The plates slide in and are locked by the handle up into a nut insert. Pretty slick!

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/090/extras/3-in-1-multi-tool/

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Not to sure yet on the Bosch round plate yet,not to sure how big it is in dia. I wanted it for the Bosch guides most or less but I think I'm going to use the PC plate because I have about 50 or so of the PC type brass guides that will just pop in, the top is 1/4" thick plastic the same as the PC plate and again I'm not sure about the Bosch one, don't have in my hands to check it out, the PC one has 3 holes that I'm looking at and the Bosch as 4 in sq. pattern I think and I want the router to pop out of the top easy without hanging on any part of the router, I could just put in the PC plate and be done with it but every time I do that type of stuff,  it always works better to just wait until I have the parts in front of me...  

I going to do the plastic 1st then use the plunge router and go around on the inside of the hole and offset it by 3/4" or so so it has a lip to sit one and be flush the the white plastic...when the router is in place..

The power switch will be in a elec.box on the inside of the cabinet and the switch will be sticking out so I can just flip it off from the out side of the box and a outlet box will be on the insdie of the box so I can plug the router into it...and maybe plug the vac.into the outher outlet so it comes on when I hit the switch for the router...

Top will be 16" wide and 22' long with the router off to one side of the center and to the front a bit so I have a long side when I start the pass on the stock...once it's by the bit it's job is done more or less... 

I still need to do the math on the fence so I can use it from the front or the back side of the cabinet and the fence can be fliped around to work both ways on the swing type fence, the holes need to be dead center for it to work right without any new holes or a jaming on the fence...

Can't wait to get it done now that I have it started but I guess I'm in a hold pattern and it will give me time to work out all the details....measure 3 times and cut it once thing.  The one I like the best is I CUT IT 3 Times And It's still to SHORT   what am I doing wrong ? ? ?   

Bj 

-----------------



challagan said:


> Thanks Greg! Bob, that looks great. So you are not going to use the round base from Bosch right? Also those screws in the Bosch that hold it to the plate are very soft. I like the exterior switches as well Bob, but you may night need one for the Bosch... it is so close and handy the way it is and if you plug it into another switch it won't be as handy to pull up and change bits etc. like Bob and Rick do. Something to think about anyway.
> 
> I wanted to do white plastic laminate on my top as well but the local HD doesn't carry it anymore and Menards only carries the expensive granite looking stuff in big sheets. So I did otherwise. What are you going to use to make your hole? What size is your top going to be? Won't be long and there will be a new table in the Bj shop!
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob that Bosch plate is 5 1/4 round. It actually is made to work with PC guides or at least the one I have is. The problem and reason I didn't use it is when mounted it wouldn't leave much of a lip where the four mounting screws are but I guess I could have sawed those areas out and it would have rested on the ledge ok. But anyway, that base does accept PC guides... I just checked it to make sure. I like that vac/switch idea!

Corey


Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

I did rework the bit guard and the fence so I could pop in a vac.hose and pull the chips up and away that's one reason I think I will go with the PC base ,it's has holes all the way around it and it should let the vac.pull them up and away I hope.
I don't think a hole in the back of the cabinet for a vac.pick will pull them out because like you I don't want to close the front off and it would take that to make air tight..so to speak...

That's good it will take the PC guides from the get go and the screw in guide set I got also as a apt.so it take the PC guides also...

The PC base plate I think I'm going to use is 5.750 in dia. that should help or I may use one of the other ones that is 6.625 in dia. may need all the room I can get I know I could have got one of the sq. 7" ones from Oak-Park but the over size center hole held me back from that...it's not that's it's over size it just that I so many PC type (1 3/16" ones on hand) and I'm a cheap SOB, as you know  

Bj


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Gotta love the Bosch. I'm a big fan for sure. These routers are addicting for sure

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

You said "Also those screws in the Bosch that hold it to the plate are very soft" can you please check yours I'm going to dig some Allen Flat heads out for replacements but I'm not sure what size they are...I would guess 8mm x 12mm but that's just a guess.. I may have the right size but if not I'm off to Ace Hardware Tuesday to get the right size, I like to have all the parts I need b/4 I start a new project. 

Fastners drive me nuts,,, too short,too long,need 4 and only have 3,too big,too small, I spend more time looking for the right ones than anything eles I do. 


Thanks
Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, sorry I can't get them out as I only have one shot at removing them left, I would never get them back in as they were so soft. I found a manual on line but it says:
0,8 =1,0 Nm maybe 8 mm x 10 mm ?

Corey


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Corey

Thank you again for "Igniting" my "water melon" to think...

Today I made something but very simple and "Quicky".

I just have to add some fence but that's a small problem

Regards
niki


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Another great one there Niki. I like it and is quick, light and easy. I really like your DC adapter! Nice work!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> Bob, sorry I can't get them out as I only have one shot at removing them left, I would never get them back in as they were so soft. I found a manual on line but it says:
> 0,8 =1,0 Nm maybe 8 mm x 10 mm ?
> 
> Corey


------------

Thanks Corey

I think I have them in my shop ,sounds like you may want to make a trip to ACE to get some Allen Flat Hd.Cap Screws ..  it's one of the very small items that can drive you nuts when or if you need to take off the base plate..

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Niki,

Another great and easy solution. It is contributors like you and several others that make this forum such a great place.

Thanks for your continuing contributions, they are great inspirations to us all.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Niki,

Another result of "Necessity is the Mother of Invention" project!  

A thought that hit me through your description was... Isn't that going to restrict getting the bit high enough going through all of that stuff?

Looks like that router has very good bit extension and it's not a problem.

I have an old Workmate type thingy kicking around... I'm going to have to think differently about it! 

Thank you again...

I especially like that super glue thread trick... will add it to my website...


----------

